# Getting an Intra-compant Transfer Visa from Toronto Airport



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

I have a LMO exemption opinion from the TFWU in Toronto and all of the paperwork that I have been informed I need to get a Temporary Work Permit. Has anyone got any experience and advice about getting the TWP through the Specialist Knowledge Intra-Company Transfer route at Toronto Airport? How long does the process take? What exactly is required? Do you need to pay any fees, etc? If so can you pay in Cash?

Any advice on the above would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

